# Looking for Goat Safe Barn Paint!



## cjulian214 (Sep 2, 2011)

We are building a storage shed that will be providing one side to our nigerian goat enclosure in our backyard. We plan on using unpainted wood for the goat shed itself, but would prefer to coat our backyard storage shed (which is made from wood) in something that will protect it from the weather while not causing any harm to our goats in case they chew on it. Also, we will be milking these goats and are unsure if that makes a difference as to which paint they can be exposed to. A lot of websites make sure to mention "animal safe paint" but don't give the actual brands! Any ideas or experience in painting wood that the goats are around?


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know how helpful this will be, but any paint that is safe to use on items or rooms where children will be are usually animal safe paints also.  I do know that Benjamin Moore and Olympic make non-toxic paints and I'm sure there are others.
Why not go to a paint store or a home improvement store and talk to actual paint sales people.


----------



## elevan (Sep 2, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I don't know how helpful this will be, but any paint that is safe to use on items or rooms where children will be are usually animal safe paints also.  I do know that Benjamin Moore and Olympic make non-toxic paints and I'm sure there are others.
> Why not go to a paint store or a home improvement store and talk to actual paint sales people.


x2

But you can still expect the goats to chew and rub it off


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Sep 2, 2011)

We wanted to coat the inside of our chicken coop with something safe, and a BYC forum member suggested that they had researched and used Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane for their barn and animals.  That's what we ended up using on the inside of our chicken coop (details here: http://www.betterhensandgardens.com/2010/07/04/new-chicken-coop-protection/ ) So, you might want to investigate that product.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 3, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Goatherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can stop a lot of the chewing by adding chalk to the paint. Goats hate  the taste. Chalk on tree trunks is a common thing in some parts of the world to keep goats from chewing the bark off them.


----------



## cjulian214 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas! Yeah, we went to the store and asked for livestock safe paint, and they looked at us like we were insane!


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 3, 2011)

> Thanks for the ideas! Yeah, we went to the store and asked for livestock safe paint, and they looked at us like we were insane!


You were supposed to ask for child-safe paint!   Too much information results in insane looks!


----------



## tcmers (Sep 5, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great tip!  We'll have to give that a try.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 5, 2011)

A low V.O.C. latex and chalk works well. All our wood fences have been painted in it for 7 years now and no goat damage.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Sep 5, 2011)

dumb question but I am trying to picture how to apply.. what kind of chalk to trees and how is it applied.. and how often??


----------



## kstaven (Sep 6, 2011)

We buy powdered chalk. You can find white powdered chalk on Amazon and Ebay. I emphasize white because many of the colored ones are not non-toxic.

Chalk bag is the quickest way with trees. There is a fair amount of wastage. Works quite well keeping many bugs off fruit trees also.

 For painted surfaces. Take a gallon of latex paint and thin with 1/3 gallon of water and add 3 cups of chalk.


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 10, 2011)

I know a goat breeder that made a "white wash" she called it I think she is a member on BYC nappalongtail is her user id I think. I am sure she would give you their recipe and they just paint it on like paint and I think she said they do 2-3 coats. I will try and find her again. 

Maybe google white wash?


----------

